# First Photos With My 70D



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Took some photos at ace cafe tonight. Found it quite awkward with spotlights and very yellow lighting around. But this camera is miles ahead at night that my 500d and standard kit lens.

I used my 40mm f2.8


SilverE463 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


SilverE462 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


SilverE46 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


RedE392 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


RedE39 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


M6 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Grey E362 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Grey E36 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BlueE463 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BlueE39M5 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Feel free to tell me where I can improve, was only here about 20 minutes thought got there very late


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Adjust white balance, can do it on camera or I tend to do it in lightroom afterwards.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Exactly as above, shots are too warm. Nice camera choice, remember and shoot RAW!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah I am going to be getting lightroom by end of this year hopefully and I am going to be switching to raw too once I get lightroom


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Grante36 said:


> Yeah I am going to be getting lightroom by end of this year hopefully and I am going to be switching to raw too once I get lightroom


You don't need lightroom to shoot raw. Canon photo raw which comes with your camera does the same job!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

WhenIwake said:


> You don't need lightroom to shoot raw. Canon photo raw which comes with your camera does the same job!


Also Photoshop Elements is a cheeper option and can process RAW files.

And it's the camera that produces the raw files. So shooting now in RAW means you can edit them in the future if you wanted.

Are you using a tripod or support?
Some of them look a bit soft, particularly the M6, Red & Grey e36.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am using a tripod yes.. Some of them turnt soft in editing the light behind was very bright so it was while playing with that.

I will be shooting in raw from now on and changing white balance on the camera.

Took some photos last night, again in jpeg though, but changed the white balance in cs5 but still not great would rather do it on camera first.

Gonna try RAW next time I take some photos.

Cheers


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you're using a tripod then, IMO, you've got some of your settings not the most suited for the situation. 

f2.8 will narrow the depth of field and could be one of the reasons for soft areas. Ideal for portraits where the face/head is focal point and only a few inches deep, but not so good for front to back sharpness of something the size of a car. 

Also, from the exif info, a couple of them are showing as ISO 400 or 800 (I'm on my phone now so can't remember off hand). 

Using a tripod, rather than handheld, you can get away with lower ISO and a smaller aperture (larger number, ie. f8 rather than f2.8) as you can afford to be using a slower shutter speed.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah as for the ISO I was changing it about just to see how it would handle around the 800 mark but I know to keep it at 100, I was changing the f stop around to.

But thanks, atleast some one gave technical help :thumb:

I've had a play with some of the menu settings more now too so will have a better go next time hopefully


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

If you do shoot RAW changing the white balance isn't important, you can do it that in the software, lightroom etc.

Canon supply software for RAW editing don't they?

Defo shoot RAW though for photos you wanna keep, difference is night and day against JPG in post, more time needed of course to edit them after, but you'll be quite surprised in the detail that can bought out in the shadows.

Is the top car yours?

Also is that a towing eye on the M6...?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Couple of people have mentioned the RAW editing software from them but I haven't tried it. maybe it's worth a look.

As for the top car. Nope the e46 is a guys from e46 zone.. Also yes it is a towing eye lol

Wanna go out again get some pictures in RAW see what the fuss is all about


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Yer may as well give it a go, as you have it.

Never understood the towing eye/strap thing, just looks like you've broken down and haven't taken it off. 

Pretty sure although not certain, that you can do in camera RAW editing.
Also, if you take JPG and RAW of the same thing, don't expect the RAW to look amazing taken straight out the camera, needs editing.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Grante36 said:


> Wanna go out again get some pictures in RAW see what the fuss is all about


The fuss isn't really anything exciting.

Best way to rationalise it is;
RAW file : Undeveloped film
JPEG file : Developed film or maybe even a printed picture.

So the raw file is, for all intents and purposes, the pure representation of the scene, just what is seen by the lens. No software interpretations of what the camera thinks it "should look like."

The JPEG file a camera produces starts life as the RAW file, the camera then processes it with it's built in algorithms, adjusting sharpness, contrast, white balance, etc. The original RAW file is then discarded/overwritten as an reduced quality JPEG file. Keep in mind that a JPEG file is often several times smaller (in megabyte terms) than a RAW file, and it gives you an idea of how much information/detail is discarded in the process.

Now imagine you're wanting to edit/photoshop a picture.

If you process or edit a raw file on your computer, you're starting with the best quality version of the image and because you convert the RAW file into an image file (psd, tiff, JPEG, etc) you never change or degrade the original image. So you can make endless alterations without a drop in quality as the original RAW never changed essentially.

If you do the same with a JPEG file, you're already starting with an edited photograph and everytime you subsequently open and resave an image, some editing programmes, recompress the file again. So you chip away at the quality bit by bit.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I see! Well I'm sure I'll show you all how I'm getting on at some point, gonna sign up to talk photography too been told theres some good stuff on there.

Just realised you're from sunderland, I got family up there when I'm next up there gonna have a look round the Seaburn area for some photos as my Nan doesn't live to far from there.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Make sure you go onto TP with an open mind. It has, or at least used to have, a large number of opinionated, some may say arrogant, members that will always be right. If you have a bit of patience and can sift through that, it can be a very helpful resource.

When was the last time you were at Seaburn? It's a bit disappointing nowadays, despite an apparent £5m development injection from the council..., which is a shame as we still have a nice beach. Just nothing else to go with it! Go a few miles along to South Shields and their sea front it beautiful!

Then again, I do live at Seaburn, so maybe I'm just seeing it as miserable resident with stale eyes after 30 years :lol:.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Make sure you go onto TP with an open mind. It has, or at least used to have, a large number of opinionated, some may say arrogant, members that will always be right. If you have a bit of patience and can sift through that, it can be a very helpful resource.


Completely agree on that. If you can ignore the self righteous many on there it is a helpful place to be.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

To be honest I ignore most arrogance on forums where ever possible but on the other hand on a subject like this I try to take in what I can because I know I am a beginner and I don't have a friend who is very clued up. I have a few friends who use DSLR's but hey.

Last time I was at Seaburn on the beach was about 5 years ago probably, possibly 7. Theres an italian ice cream place I used to go. But yes I wanted to get pictures of the beach I wanna look in to landscape photography soon, just need to be pointed in the right direction for a starter lens.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Get yourself onto POTN. A canon photography forum, some great people on there!
As for the RAW, guaranteed you will look at the photo out of the camera and be disappointed! They take tweaking to get the look you want from them.

Its an addictive and expensive hobby!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was in London today down at Trafalgar Sq I got some pics of Boris Johnson there were a lot of newspaper photographers there, about 5 of them had the 70-200mm lens I want eventually ha and they had 2 dslrs around their neck. They were acting like 5 year old girls to each other though!

Gonna sign up to both forums tonight, how I'm gonna enjoy my fridays. 

I've just installed the canon raw editor seems ok but just seen adobe lightroom is on their website for 71 pound on offer so gonna download a trial version see how I get on with it.


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Grante36 said:


> I was in London today down at Trafalgar Sq I got some pics of Boris Johnson there were a lot of newspaper photographers there, about 5 of them had the 70-200mm lens I want eventually ha and they had 2 dslrs around their neck. They were acting like 5 year old girls to each other though!
> 
> Gonna sign up to both forums tonight, how I'm gonna enjoy my fridays.
> 
> I've just installed the canon raw editor seems ok but just seen adobe lightroom is on their website for 71 pound on offer so gonna download a trial version see how I get on with it.


Im over on POTN as WhenIWake, see you over there!

Canons RAW editor is basic, but it does the trick! LR is good, I couldnt be without it. You can make some amazing saves shooting RAW too! Messed up the shot, with a jpeg you are pretty limited to the recovery, RAW adds a whole new realm for correction and recovery. I tried it and never went back to jpeg.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

If you join TP or POTN then don't go mentioning you fancy trying to do weddings :lol::lol: they will have you hung, drawn and quartered  Very protective are some of the so called "pro togs" on there


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Scotty Pro said:


> If you join TP or POTN then don't go mentioning you fancy trying to do weddings :lol::lol: they will have you hung, drawn and quartered  Very protective are some of the so called "pro togs" on there


So if I made a thread saying a mate wants me to take photos of their big day, and I say that I didn't wanna lug a DSLR around, and instead was going to use a smartphone and hide and take photos like a perv, I would get stick.. :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it'd antagonise more if you just say you're using the dslr with kit lens and free bag you've just ordered from Argos

It's probably the equivalent to the "My mates neighbours half brother saw my Fiesta and has just asked me to deswirl his new 911. Which pads should I use?"


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Ahaha, they do get very defensive. Sure love to bring people back to earth, then kick them when they are down.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Was out tonight so never got round to signing up but I will over the next couple of days.

tried LightRoom 5. Love it. Definitely gonna purchase


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont want to keep spamming this section with threads but heres a few i took today on raw, edited with lightroom and played with colour temp on cam first then adjusted on LR as they all had a very blue tint to them which looked OK on the camera screen.


NelsonMandela01 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela02 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela03 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela04 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela05 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela06 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela07 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela08 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela09 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela10 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela11 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela12 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela13 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela14 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela15 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela16 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela17 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


NelsonMandela18 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Got to get a few close ups of Boris lol, oh and paperazzi are very *****y, was surrounded by them for an hour or so lol

Felt very limited having just a 40mm because at times I felt like I really needed a wide lens and at times I could have really done with a lens to zoom. Oh and all the 5d mkiii and 1d with 70-200mm around me made me feel even smaller haha.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You shouldn't feel limited by the prime lens. Get a good feel for it and use it to push your own limits. It's a great way to learn composition and using your feet to get the best shot.

It might not be what you want to primarily shoot, but 40mm is great for street photography like you've posted. For the most part, there's nothing in them that zooming in or out would would improve, whereas a different angle of view could make a world of difference.

I can't remember the last time I had a zoom lens on my camera. For 90% of the time I use a 20mm (40mm in old money) lens, the other 10% is with the 45mm (90mm) I have, but that is generally just for macro/portrait.

If you're interested in trying other lenses, have a look at some of the rental places online. I'll try remember who I used, when I loaned a 70-200, but was very smooth and convenient. A courier dropped it off in a spy-esque pelicase, then came and collected it on the return date.

Pretty sure it was http://www.lensesforhire.co.uk


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gonna have a look on there!

Would love a 20mm and as for the pictures posted, i deleted a lot of pictures lol.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I still toss loads away. It's all part of the process. :thumb:

They're not perfect by any stretch, but they were all taken with the same lens.

The 20mm on my Panasonic CSC.


P1020420 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1010820 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1010883 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1010980 by puihungma, on Flickr


London_July_2011_064 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1030969 by puihungma, on Flickr


London_July_2011_076 by puihungma, on Flickr


Beamish Feb 2013 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys..

I went back on saturday to a charity meet for great ormand street and was asked to take pictures.. Heres the outcome this time

A couple I took from ace cafe that I liked..


Old School VW Beetle by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VW Polo by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BMW E30 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BMW E30 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BMW E36 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


More Doors More Whores by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Audi TT by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Mazda MX5 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Have to say I'm a massive fan of raw shooting now


----------

